# Best arae to hunt Huns and Sharptail



## Tablerock (Aug 23, 2009)

New to hunting N.D. I want to plan a September Hunt to get dogs in shape for upcoming season what area of the state has the best of both worlds Huns and Sharptails. I mainly hunt Montana but don't want to drive that far for a three day hunt.

Thanks

Tablerock in M.N.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

No internet scouting.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Tablerock (Aug 23, 2009)

Just looking for some general info not a certain section of land next to a certain barn I don't read this sight to to see posts like yours.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Sharpies

http://gf.nd.gov/images/maps/sharptail-map.gif

Huns

http://gf.nd.gov/images/maps/hun-map.gif


----------



## chico1976 (Aug 11, 2009)

tablerock, shoot me a pm, i've got some good areas i can help you out with. always willing to give a fellow hunter a hand even if its on the internet haha


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

don't know about this year, but the northern strip of the state had great numbers last year. it sounds like i will be looking at reduced numbers this year since last winter was absolutely brutal up there. i was actually there when it started and understand it got worse. irony is that wyoming had a super weak winter last year. we usually get the bad ones too.


----------

